# Work authorization after marriage



## jenna188 (May 26, 2009)

Hi!

I have been living in the U.S. now for over a year and recently became engaged to a U.S. citizen. We have planned our wedding for August 2012. However, having recently begun to research the details of my adjust of status (I'm currently an F-1 student on OPT....teaching in a public school), we've realized that it will take up to 90 days for my work authorization to come through after the wedding. Being a teacher, I will need to return to work in September. My OPT expires end of August that year. 

Is there any way to speed up the work authorization process? We are considering getting "legally" married in the spring to make the paperwork easier, but I would honestly only do that as an absolute last resort.

Any help appreciated!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jenna188 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have been living in the U.S. now for over a year and recently became engaged to a U.S. citizen. We have planned our wedding for August 2012. However, having recently begun to research the details of my adjust of status (I'm currently an F-1 student on OPT....teaching in a public school), we've realized that it will take up to 90 days for my work authorization to come through after the wedding. Being a teacher, I will need to return to work in September. My OPT expires end of August that year.
> 
> ...


Welcome!

You have the solution already -- marry earlier.

You can never predict whether your EAD is going to come through in 10 days or 90 days. But better safe than out of work.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Speeding up immigration :>)))
Count on 90 days with no snaggs. Triple check your paperwork.
You already found the solution to your problem - marry earlier.


----------



## jenna188 (May 26, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You have the solution already -- marry earlier.
> 
> You can never predict whether your EAD is going to come through in 10 days or 90 days. But better safe than out of work.



Yeah I figured that might be the solution!! Another question though - I received my Employment Authorization Card today (for OPT). I'm curious about what it says on the paperwork, "If the card expires before USCIS makes a final decision on your Form-I-484, you may apply for a new card." Do you think I could extend this card once I have filed for AOS next summer when I get married?? Or does that only apply to AOS for OPT?

Thanks!


----------

